
Tesla’s Relentless Innovation Brought 13 Improvements to the Octovalve in 3 Mo - rmason
https://cleantechnica.com/2020/08/26/teslas-relentless-innovation-brought-13-improvements-to-the-octovalve-in-3-months/
======
rmason
People are constantly asking why Tesla's stock is valued so highly. They are
innovating at 56 times the rate of Ford. In other words 14 changes in three
months vs one change in a year to a model in production. Does that begin to
explain it?

